# Gravity Filtering Home Brew



## juzz1981 (28/11/10)

Hi Guys, 

Looking at getting this filter off Ebay,

Anybody used these?

Any advice would be great


----------



## bignath (28/11/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Looking at getting this filter off Ebay,
> 
> ...




Advice would be give us a link to have a quick looky looky :icon_cheers:


----------



## juzz1981 (28/11/10)

Big Nath said:


> Advice would be give us a link to have a quick looky looky :icon_cheers:



Ah hello dickhead  

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-GRAVITY-B...d3#ht_775wt_905


----------



## razz (28/11/10)

I've purchased from Clarence filters before juzz1981, I ordered a 1 micron absolute and they mistakenly sent me the nominal. They sent me another filter and let me keep the first one sent. I can't recall the proprietors name but he is a nice fella. Do yourself a favour and when you order the filter kit upgrade the cartridge to absolute, it does a better job than the nominal.


----------



## juzz1981 (28/11/10)

razz said:


> I've purchased from Clarence filters before juzz1981, I ordered a 1 micron absolute and they mistakenly sent me the nominal. They sent me another filter and let me keep the first one sent. I can't recall the proprietors name but he is a nice fella. Do yourself a favour and when you order the filter kit upgrade the cartridge to absolute, it does a better job than the nominal.



Hey Razz,

Will the absolute filter work OK being gravity fed or will it tend to block?


----------



## Brewjohno (28/11/10)

I bought off this guy only last week. I bought the filter itself from Kee at keg king and then modified it to accomodate pushfits I put a similar post on this weekend with pictures of how I set it up and the results. Don't have the post I'd handy but you find it alright.

Definitely get the 1 micron absolute filter. It will do 20 to 30 liters easily

Brewjohno


----------



## razz (28/11/10)

As long as you have enough head pressure it should be okay, mind you I don't gravity filter, only ever filtered with a peristaltic pump. Pumpy is the man to talk to about gravity filtering.


----------



## razz (28/11/10)

Well chimed brewjohno, I do 40 lts at a time, no probs.


----------



## juzz1981 (29/11/10)

I checked out Brewjohnos thread, looks like hes using one of these with the 1micron absolute filter cartridge,

http://www.kegking.com.au/Beer%20Filters%2...Cartridges.html

These look to be a good quality filter and are about the same price as the ones listed on ebay.... yes? :unsure:


----------



## Brewme (29/11/10)

juzz1981 said:


> Ah hello dickhead
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HOME-BREW-GRAVITY-B...d3#ht_775wt_905



At that price......GET IT.

Most places charge $120 - $145.

They all do the same job. (Some cartridges remove more gunk....great for competitions)

If you want to filter from keg to keg with CO2...no problems...just get the fittings...easy.

If you want crystal clear beer, this is the way to go, IMO. Forget the gelatine, polyclar, additives. Beer ready to drink while others are still waiting for the additives to take effect.

Been there, done that.

Used mine only for the 'cloudy' beers using the gravity system. From primary to keg...drink in 3 days with no sediment from first to last drop.

Cheers


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

juzz1981 said:


> I checked out Brewjohnos thread, looks like hes using one of these with the 1micron absolute filter cartridge,
> 
> http://www.kegking.com.au/Beer%20Filters%2...Cartridges.html
> 
> These look to be a good quality filter and are about the same price as the ones listed on ebay.... yes? :unsure:




The thing to look out for with filters is the way the seal. if you can maintain a good seal and not have the beer leak out... great. I have a 1 micron absolute from one of the sponsors and couldn't be happier with it. Perfect seal and gravity filtering is a sinch. Does 38L through it without any hassle.


----------



## Brewjohno (29/11/10)

Yes I bought my filter from the Keg King and only the day after found that my local "Terry O'Briens" stocked the same filter for the same price.

The Keg King pictures are a bit deceiving in that they actually come with a brass threaded bard, not the plastic pushfits that it shows it with.

I'm in Brisbane so I went down to Tony Powell Hose and Fittings on Robinson Rd Geebung and purchased the adapters.

What I needed to fit out 1 filters was: 

2 x Brass Reducing Bush 1/2" for $3.81ea
2 x John Guest Straight Adapter 8mm for $6.37ea

I would suggest that if you are gravity feeding you might want to use a thicker tube so that it flows a bit better.

Like Brewme I come straight out of the fermenter into a keg, through the filter into the final keg. Chill down over night, force carbonate and let settle for another 24 hours and on the 3rd day I'm drinking clear beer.

I siphon from the fermenter just to try and minimise any sediment.

In order to clean I give them a quick rinse then fill my first keg with warm soapy water and reverse the flow. I push the soapy water in the out valve and out the in, collecting in a bucket. This pushes the sediment back out the filter the way it came in rather than try to push it all the way through.

When satisified I flush with cold water and dip in steriliser.

I then leave it to dry 100% for 24 to 48 hours. 

Lastly I wrap it in a plastic bag, seal it up and place it in the fridge. I'm working on the theory that the cold will help prevent bacterial growth.

Brewjohno.


----------



## milob40 (29/11/10)

Brewme said:


> At that price......GET IT.
> 
> Most places charge $120 - $145.
> 
> ...


+1
just not sure how you'd go gravity filtering, i use co2 keg to keg, need a spare keg and uses more gas :angry: 
but quick.
would love to here how people have succeeded other than sticking fermenter on roof of shed to get the static pressure required  
i waited 40 minutes and only managed to filter about 2 litres throug gravity


----------



## argon (29/11/10)

I always gravity filter with a 1 micron filter and never had a problem with too slow a flow. Approx a metre differential between fermenter and keg. 2L in 40 min doesn't sound right.


----------



## edddy57 (29/11/10)

I dont normally have a problem..... but find I have to put fermenter up on top of the fridge to get enough height. Lucky I'm only lifting 23 litres!! On a few occasions (dont know why) have trouble getting the flow going. worked out that if I push a little CO2 through the airlock hole in the lid of the fermenter, this adds enough pressure to get things going (need to add a little tape around the CO2 line so it fits snuggly into the hole). Once the flow starts you can remove the line and it keeps on going. Gravity takes about 15 mins to fill the keg

Eddy


----------



## milob40 (29/11/10)

edddy57 said:


> I dont normally have a problem..... but find I have to put fermenter up on top of the fridge to get enough height. Lucky I'm only lifting 23 litres!! On a few occasions (dont know why) have trouble getting the flow going. worked out that if I push a little CO2 through the airlock hole in the lid of the fermenter, this adds enough pressure to get things going (need to add a little tape around the CO2 line so it fits snuggly into the hole). Once the flow starts you can remove the line and it keeps on going. Gravity takes about 15 mins to fill the keg
> 
> Eddy


so you filter from primary into keg or do you filter from secondary to keg?


----------

